# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2012



## PCGH_Marco (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2012 ist ab sofort online.  Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 7. Dezember 2011 am Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage  früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2012  in diesen  Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion  der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell  zu antworten.

Die Umfragen sind ab Freitagabend freigeschaltet. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-01-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...der-heft-dvd-01-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kuschluk (2. Dezember 2011)

*Arbeits-PC sparsamer als Energiesparlampe und Spiele-PC mit weniger als 100 Watt (Last) - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/2012*

lol ? selbst mein notebook braucht 40 -50  Watt 

... Spiele Pc im idle trotz runtertakten von cpu / gpu   140 Watt 


 12 Watt wäre echt bombe  so als kleiner Minecraft Server / Datenlager / TS Server / usw  vor allem halt dauer AN und somit kann man immer mal schnell ins internet gucken (jeder der kein smartphone mit inet flat hat wird sich freuen)


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir neulich einen Energie-Meter zur Messung des Verbrauchs bei der Nachbarschaft ausgeliehen.
Da kann man doch einige Überraschungen Erleben: homecast T8000 Festplatten-Resiver Standy-By 14W, TV schauen und anderen Sender aufnehmen nur 20W
Mein "aktueller" PC noch mit Sockel 939 X2 CPU in 90nm Fertigung + G80 GF8800GTS gönt sich gut 100W Idile und um 200W bei 3D Mark Vantage 
Der Selbe 3d Mark lauft bei einem Kumpel mit i5 und integrierter Intel Grafik bei max 56W


----------



## John-800 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab mein Q9400 @ 3,6 aufm EVGA 780i gegen ein Asus P8P67 Evo sammt i7 2700k @ 4,5 getauscht. 
Restliches Sys: Enermax Galaxy 1KW, GTX580, terrratec cinergy S2, audigy 2 ZS, 3 HDD, 2 DVD Brenner etc. blieben erhalten.
Nur mit dem Stromverbrauch ist es so eine Sache. Idle Von 200W auf 150W abgesackt! Da wird es mit dem Netzteil jetzt auch etwas eng in der unteren Region, da bei 100W die Mindestlast erreicht wird und die Eficienc des Netzteils selbst in den Keller geht "G"

Aber viel mehr Leistung bei deutlichst weniger Verbrauch ist Top.


----------



## Klutten (3. Dezember 2011)

Dem Drucker ist scheinbar die Farbe ausgegangen. Ein großer Teil der Seiten wirkt durch fehlende schwarze Tinte sehr blass, einige Tabellen sind gar nur sehr hell grau. Nun ja, lesbar ist die Ausgabe trotzdem und einige interessante Themen habe ich schon gesichtet.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Diesmal wird "nur" das Magazin gekauft.
Auf der DVD ist nichts, was mich reizen würde.


----------



## Henninges (3. Dezember 2011)

ausgabe 01/2012 weiß mit vielen guten themen zu gefallen 

leider läuft der skyrim tuner nicht...


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2011)

"Als Administrator ausführen" bei der Installation anklicken. Dann sollte es gehen. War jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## leorphee (4. Dezember 2011)

Auch hier noch einmal mein Danke, dass Ihr die Ideen für die Farbblinden in den Grafiken der Leistungskurven umgesetzt habt, bin sogar ein wenig stolz meinen Anteil dazu beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## Heroman_overall (5. Dezember 2011)

*Anti-Aliasing-Durchblick: Vorschau auf das Special-Thema der PCGH 01/2012*

Also ich bin Abonnent, aber hab die Ausgabe nicht am Wochenende davor erhalten


----------



## Grav3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Sagt mal... habe ich einen Knick in der Pupille oder ist die Scharfstellung auf seite 100 in dem Bild vom Datenträgermanager nicht ganz geglückt?!?


----------



## Hleothoron (5. Dezember 2011)

Fein, das Heft ist gekauft. Endlich der AA Kram entschlüsselt für "normale" Menschen  (hoffentlich). Blickt doch kein Mensch mehr durch.


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich versuche ja normalerweise möglichst sachlich zu kritisieren, wenn mich was aufregt. Aber bei dieser Angelegenheit platzt mir echt der Kragen: Was fällt euch eigentlich ein, zu den Hardwareempfehlungen im Weihnachtsspecial nahezu gleich aussehende Werbung im PCGH-Look direkt daneben zu platzieren, so dass einem bei flüchtigem Lesen vielleicht gar nicht auffällt, dass es Werbung ist?!! 
Ihr spinnt wohl!!! Was ist das denn für eine hinterfotzige, freche Art?!!  

DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!! Ich finde, das ist eine riesen Sauerei und Unverschämtheit, so etwas hat in einem Magazin, für das man 5 € ausgibt, nichts zu suchen. Ich bin seit Jahren Abonnent und keiner von denen, die alle 12 Monate kündigen, um eine neue Prämie zu kassieren. Aber wenn man hier derart beschissen wird, dann sehe ich gar nicht ein, warum ich das dann auch noch unterstützen soll.

Sorry für die Wortwahl, aber eine derartig kundenfeindliche Art, die ihr dort an den Tag gelegt habt,  ist nicht zu akzeptieren und bringt das Fass eindeutig zum Überlaufen! So geht man einfach nicht mit Kunden um.

Edit: Diejenigen, die dafür nicht verantwortlich sind, brauchen sich nicht persönlich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## Ion (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich gleich auf das AA-Special gestürzt. Finde ich im neuen Heft mit Abstand am interessantesten. Das habe ich gleich meinem Kumpel in die Hand gedrückt der bisher nur Bahnhof verstand, wenn ich ihm sagte er solle doch im Treiber endlich mal Supersampling aktivieren. Aber nein, lieber flimmern in Kauf nehmen als sich 5 Minuten hinzusetzen und zu lernen 

@ile
Fällt dir zum ersten mal auf das in der PCGH Werbung ist? Das war schon immer so und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, völlig gleich welches Magazin du kaufst oder wieviel es kostet. Mich stört Werbung eigentlich auch, allerdings Werbung über Hardware nicht so stark. Ich habe in der PCGH damit schon so manches interessante Produkt gefunden.

Ich habe das Heft zwar noch nicht ganz durch, aber zu ca. 80%
Und das bekommt in jedem Fall ein dickes  von mir.

Die DVD ist auch super, vorallem weil meine Frage von Raff im Redakteur Video zur Sprache kam
@PCGH_Raff


----------



## chickenwingattack (5. Dezember 2011)

Gute Ausgabe, das mit dem Stromsparpc hat mich stark interessiert. Ebenfalls mal die Erklärungen was MSAA und Co. bedeuten, da war selbst ich als Zocker oft überfragt... Ja hat schon einen Grund warum ich ein Abo bei euch habe


----------



## ile (5. Dezember 2011)

Ion schrieb:


> @ile
> Fällt dir zum ersten mal auf das in der PCGH Werbung ist? Das war schon immer so und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, völlig gleich welches Magazin du kaufst oder wieviel es kostet. Mich stört Werbung eigentlich auch, allerdings Werbung über Hardware nicht so stark. Ich habe in der PCGH damit schon so manches interessante Produkt gefunden.


 
Lies doch meinen Post erst mal gescheit, bevor du antwortest! Ich habe rein GAR NICHTS gegen Werbung, *die sofort als solche erkennbar ist*! Aber ich fühle mich "veräppelt", wenn auf einer Seite PCGH-Kästen mit Hardwareempfehlungen sind und direkt darunter im gleichen Stil (nur eine andere Farbe im Überschriftenhintergrund, versehen mit dem Schriftzug "Anzeige") Produktwerbung auftaucht. Die Überschrift kann man da schon mal übersehen und es ist mehr als auffällig, dass diese Ähnlichkeit gezielt so kreiert wurde, um den Lesern das als zusätzliche Empfehlung von PCGH vorzutäuschen. Und das kann es nicht sein!


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe nichts gegen Werbung im Heft. Als ich die Anzeige ganz vorne im Heft mit der "Hybrid Protection" gesehen habe mußte ich sogar lachen. 
Aber die "Anzeige: Produkttips Grafikkarten" gefällt mir auch nicht.  
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen ein Produkt oder den ganzen Hersteller zu meiden (es gibt doch immer reichlich Alternativen) als so was zu unterstüzen....

Noch was ist mir aufgefallen: Die DVD ist jetzt in der Mitte, stadt ganz vorne. 
Das ist positiv, da die meisten meiner "alten" Hefte ein Knick oder gar Risse (am unteren Ende der DVD Hülle) im Tittelblatt haben die duch das harte DVD Cover dahinter entstehen.
Das kam teilweise schon durch den unsamften Umgang beim Transport durch die Post zu stande.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

@neue Benchmarkbalken: Ich bin ja allgemein für Entschlackung, aber die Abtrennungslinien von Diagrammfläche und Beschriftung könnte man imho doch behalten. Die Kästen um die Balkenbeschriftungen sind sowieso unverzichtbar, sobald mehrere Werte zu einem Testkandidaten dargestellt werden sollen.
In meinen Augen ebenfalls ein Rückschritt: Der Unterschied Verzicht auf eine farbliche Abhebung der min.Fps. (für mich oftmals das, wenn nicht gar einzig, interessante/ste) und auf vertikale Abgrenzungen (z.B. Spielbarkeitsmarkierungen), die die Diagramfläche strukturieren.

@Stromsparspecial: Danke, PCGH, Danke. Auf so einen Bauplan habe sicherlich nicht nur ich, sondern die ganze Welt gewartet. "einen PC ... der ... ist, damit die üblichen Office-Aufgaben Spaß machen ..." 
(da hat sich Thilo sicher gefreut: Ein dutzend neue -relativ günstige- PCs anschaffen und schon stürzen sich die Redakteure voller Begeisterung auf unterhaltsame Arbeit, selbst zum halben Lohn)




Ion schrieb:


> @ile
> Fällt dir zum ersten mal auf das in der PCGH Werbung ist?



Bislang stand Werbung, die (bis auf "[Anzeige]") vorgab, redaktioneller Inhalt zu sein, aber wenigstens auf einer eigenen Seite...


----------



## OdlG (6. Dezember 2011)

wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, wenn ich als Abonnent ein Heft erhalten habe, wo Ränder abgetrennt sind, lose Seiten flattern und ähnliche Scherze? 

Wäre super, wenn sich darum gekümmert werden kann 
Ansonsten viele tolle Themen, schöne Ausgabe


----------



## namoet (6. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> "Als Administrator ausführen" bei der Installation anklicken. Dann sollte es gehen. War jedenfalls bei mir so.



danke für den tipp, bei mir hats zuerst auch nicht gefunzt... 



OdlG schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, wenn ich als Abonnent ein Heft erhalten habe, wo Ränder abgetrennt sind, lose Seiten flattern und ähnliche Scherze?
> 
> Wäre super, wenn sich darum gekümmert werden kann
> Ansonsten viele tolle Themen, schöne Ausgabe



hab das selbe "problem". kam bisher nie vor, deshalb hoffe ich das es eine ausnahme bleibt (und ihr nicht zu sehr an der qualität spart)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja normalerweise möglichst sachlich zu kritisieren, wenn mich was aufregt. Aber bei dieser Angelegenheit platzt mir echt der Kragen: Was fällt euch eigentlich ein, zu den Hardwareempfehlungen im Weihnachtsspecial nahezu gleich aussehende Werbung im PCGH-Look direkt daneben zu platzieren, so dass einem bei flüchtigem Lesen vielleicht gar nicht auffällt, dass es Werbung ist?!!
> Ihr spinnt wohl!!! Was ist das denn für eine hinterfotzige, freche Art?!!
> 
> DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!! Ich finde, das ist eine riesen Sauerei und Unverschämtheit, so etwas hat in einem Magazin, für das man 5 € ausgibt, nichts zu suchen. Ich bin seit Jahren Abonnent und keiner von denen, die alle 12 Monate kündigen, um eine neue Prämie zu kassieren. Aber wenn man hier derart beschissen wird, dann sehe ich gar nicht ein, warum ich das dann auch noch unterstützen soll.
> ...


 
Hi,

Dein Posting macht es mir schwer, mich auf die sachliche Kritik zu konzentrieren. Vielleicht ein Tipp für die Zukunft: Man sollte seine Anliegen ohne Unterstellungen, ohne direkte Angriffe und ohne eine Wortwahl abseits der üblichen Gepflogenheiten vortragen. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: So eine Art Special wird es nicht mehr geben, solange ich das beeinflussen kann. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich kein Abonnent mehr bin: Der 12W-PC ist für mich ja sehr interessant, aber kann das Dingchen auch mit 1080i, wie sie ARD und Konsorten senden? Wenn ja, steht drinnen, wie?
Für mich würde klar der E-350 reichen, mkv usw kann der ja per GPU.

Is auch ei. Vergleich, welche Hardware (Graka, Igp, bla) was kann?


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

also, ich hab mir die dvd ausgabe heute mal beim kiosk gekauft, und was soll ich sagen?

Ich freu mich immer wie ein fünfjähriger, wenn ich die neue PC Games Hardware in den Händen halte!


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich lese die Zeitung immer von hinten...bin gerade bei der PCGH Mailbox. Und da muß doch mal ein Irrglaube richtig gestellt werden. Es geht um "ES-CPU für Overclocking".
Es geht da rein um die Besitz Frage...warum dürfen diese Cpu´s eigentlich hier im Forum nicht verkauft werden?
Ja es stimmt wohl das derjenige Vertragsbruch begeht der diese Cpu zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, wenn er diese verkauft. Allerdings heißt das noch lange nicht das z.Bsp. Intel die Cpu von einem dritten dann zurückfordern darf weil diese angeblich Ihnen gehört.
Ich hatte nämlich den Test gemacht und mir vor Monaten einen I7-820Qm ES über Ebay in China bestellt. Natürlich wurde dieser erstmal vom Zoll abgefangen(in erster linie um zu prüfen ob der Echt ist)...diese Cpu wurde dann zu einer Intel Anwältin geschickt. Diese wollte dann von mir telefonisch nur wissen wo ich diesen erworben habe. Nachdem ich Ihr sagte woher die Cpu ist..gab Sie mir eine Freigabe für den Zoll. Ich hab auch ganz genau nach den Eigentumsverhältnissen gefragt, weil ich wissen wollte ob mir die denn noch weggenommen werden könnte. Sie sagte mir ganz klar das diese Cpu klar mir gehört....es nicht toll ist wie man diese beziehen kann da diese eigentlich nicht für den Verkauf bestimmt sind. Einzig der, der die Cpu zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen hat, kann rechtlich belangt werden weil er eben Vertragsbruch begangen hat ect. >Außerdem ist dies mit den Eigentumsverhältnissen sowieso nicht so einfach da es in jedem Land dbzgl. andere Gesetze gibt.
Fakt ist jedoch...derjenige dritte der diese bei Ebay kauft..ist sehr wohl der Besitzer..und Intel kann nicht einfach kommen und diese von mir herausfordern. Auch können diese Cpu´s beliebig weiterverkauft werden.

Allerdings machte Sie eine Einschränkung dahingehend, wenn die von mir gekaufte "ES" Cpu noch nicht auf dem Markt wäre...würde diese zurückgehalten werden bis ein offizieller Release stattgefunden hat und erst dann die Cpu ausgehändigt wird.

Die Zoll Unterlagen habe ich noch hier..inklusive Freigabe, aber leider gerade keinen Scanner...wenn ich zu einem komme werde ich das mal nachposten.

So und eine andere Sache ist die...das diese Cpu´s zu hunderten in Asien herumschwirren...und sogar da in Läden verkauft werden. Der Chinamann von dem ich die gekauft habe hat sich darüber nur lustig gemacht und sagte das die Dinger dort ganz einfach von den Mainboardherstellern z.Bsp. an Händler verkauft werden. Klar wohl inoffiziell, aber es scheint da wirklich so zu laufen.(und mir kann keiner erzählen das Intel das nicht weiß)

Also ist das Thema doch nicht so heiß wie es hier in good Old Germany wieder dargestellt wird.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Dezember 2011)

Von der deutschen Rechtslage gesehen ist es durchaus möglich solche Prozessoren zu erwerben. Das geschieht aber in erster Linie nur auf gutgläubiger Basis, sprich der Käufer darf nicht wissen oder grob fahrlässig nicht gewusst haben, dass der Verkäufer nicht zum Verkauf berechtigt ist (§932 BGB). Gerade bei der Sachlage bei ES-CPU bezweifle ich sehr, dass der Käufer in den meisten Fällen hier nicht grob fahrlässig handelt. Die Umstände rund um ES-CPU sind hinlänglich bekannt.

Der (Erst-)Verkäufer selbst ist aber voll in der Haftung drin. Genau deswegen und dem Umstand, dass hier die Moderation kaum in der Lage ist die detaillierten Vertragshintergründe zwischen Dritten genauer zu beurteilen, ist der Verkauf von ES-CPU auch untersagt.

Wir sind im Übrigen nicht das einzige Forum, dass diese Fälle so handhabt und daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts dran ändern.


----------



## Lexx0r (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

in eurem Test zu dem "BenQ XL2420T" schreibt ihr, dass euer erstes Exemplar einen Inputlag von 20ms, das zweite Exemplar einen Inputlag  von nur 6ms hatte.

Ich weiß, den Unterschied wird man wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich wahrnehmen, dennoch würde es mich Interessieren ob das ein Einzelfall war, es ein Statement seitens BenQ gab (Ihr habt immerhin ein 2. Testobjekt bekommen) UND (jetzt das worum es mir eigentlich geht  ) OB man anhand der Seriennummer o.ä. eine schlechte Charge erkennen kann!?

Wenn ihr diesbezüglich noch weitere Infos habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.



PS: Ach ja, hab leider erst beim Lesen gesehen das auf der DVD ein weiterführender Artikel ist. Hab aber leider die Magazin-Ausgabe. Kann man den i-wo einzeln nachkaufen? Lohnt dieser sich? Dachte das der Test zum BenQ ausführlicher ausfällt...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2011)

Lob:
Die Artikel zu Bildqualität und Recht haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Das sind auch mal wieder Alleinstellungsmerkmale für PCGH. Auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hört sind, mal mehr mal weniger gute, Standardbenchmarks mit neuer Hardware etc. ja auch Online leicht zu bekommen.

Kritik/Anregungen:
Auf Seite 98 werden endlich mal die verschiedenen SSD-Controller mehrere Generation nebeneinander dargestellt, in den Benchmarks findet sich aber nichts um den Vergleich zu stützen. Das macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
Bei dem ganzen Gerede über mögliche Leistungsgewinne des Bulldozers mit optimierten Compilern würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr dem mal unter Anwendung von "AMDs Compiler" nachgeht. Linux installieren, CPU-Benchmark incl. Source Zugang suchen, den Benchmark ein mal mit Open64 und ein mal mit GCC kompilieren und los gehts. Dürfte ja eigentlich machbar sein. Unter Umständen lässt sich ja sogar was mit Id Tech 4 finden, dann wäre dem "Games" im Namen wieder genüge getan.


----------



## TerrorTomato (7. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich war ein bisschen enttäuscht von dem Test der GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores. Auch wenn diese der GTX 570 ähneld, wären Infos wie Lautstärke, OC, usw. nützlich gewesen... 

PS: Energiesparlampen tut man nicht in den Müll! Man muss diese fachmänisch zur Entsorgung geben!! Wenn in den nächsten Tagen das Umweltamt vor der Tür steht...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2011)

Lexx0r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in eurem Test zu dem "BenQ XL2420T" schreibt ihr, dass euer erstes Exemplar einen Inputlag von 20ms, das zweite Exemplar einen Inputlag  von nur 6ms hatte.
> 
> ...



Benq meldete uns, dass das erste LCD defekt sei und man auf eine möglichst kurze Inputlag bei der Entwicklung geachtet habe. PDFs kann man leider nicht einzeln kaufen. 

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2011)

*@ master_of_disaster*

Es gibt kein Referenzdesign, aber in der MÜ sind zwei Ti-Modelle mit 448 ALUs.


----------



## GlockRoXx (8. Dezember 2011)

Der PCGH Skyrim Tuner lässt sich leider nicht starten 

Fehlermeldung Laufzeitfehler 339

Die Komponente mscomctl.OCX oder eine iher Abhängigkeiten ist nicht richtig registriert: Eine Datei fehlt oder ist ungültig.

Jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag? Hab schon deinstalliert und neu installiert und den Rechner neu gestartet aber es kommt die selbe Meldung. Nach kurzem googlen hab ich auch nichts gefunden


----------



## marvinj (8. Dezember 2011)

wunderbare Ausgabe, mir gefällt das Weihnachtsspecial. Gut finde ich die neue "Serie" auf Heft DVD Redakteure im Kreuzfeuer. Ansonsten bin ihc eher von der DVD enttäuscht.
Aber Achtung: Da haben sich wohl Fehler im Heft eingeschlichen 
Im CPU Leistungsindex hat der AMD Bulldozer FX-6100 komische Werte bei allen Spielen. Wie schön dass Anno 1404 mit über 100 fps läuft.....Metro dafür mit nur 22...... Die anderen Werte wie F1 und BC2 wurden auch vertauscht 
Außerdem: Seit wann stellt UBISOFT BATTLEFIELD 3 her


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2011)

*@ GlockRoXx*

Wir schauen es uns derzeit an, kann aber etwas dauern - debuggen ist aufwendig


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2011)

Liegt vielleicht am letzten Patch 1.3.

Seitdem kann ich nicht mehr über den Tuner das Intro abschalten. Versuche ich es, stürzt der Tuner ab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir läuft's mit Patch 1.3 - das wird es nicht sein.


----------



## Helvete (8. Dezember 2011)

Nabend ^^

Habe mal eine Frage zum Abo, und zwar habe ich es mir letzten Monat bestellt und angegeben das ich die Ausgabe am 7.12 haben möchte, da ich die letzte (war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt die aktuelle) Ausgabe mir schon gekauft hatte. Bekomme ich meine Ausgabe 01/12 noch oder bekomme ich erst die nächste Ausgabe 02/12?? Weil ich mir dann ja die Aktuelle Ausgabe noch kaufen muss


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2011)

@ GlockRoXx: Als Admin starten hast du schon versucht nehme ich an?


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dein Posting macht es mir schwer, mich auf die sachliche Kritik zu konzentrieren. Vielleicht ein Tipp für die Zukunft: Man sollte seine Anliegen ohne Unterstellungen, ohne direkte Angriffe und ohne eine Wortwahl abseits der üblichen Gepflogenheiten vortragen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: So eine Art Special wird es nicht mehr geben, solange ich das beeinflussen kann. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


 na das wäre ja zu hoffen das dies in Zukunft wieder anders wird, denn mir ist aufgefallen das die Zeitschrift nun bald zu 1/3 aus Werbung besteht...grob überschlagen 35! Seiten zusammengezählt....dann kommt in dieser Ausgabe das tolle hier Angesprochene Werbe Special dazu...+Einkaufsführer.! Da wird das alles abgezogen das Heftchen schon um einiges Dünner. Riecht nach Geldeinehmen mit allen Mitteln-oder nennt Ihre Euer Heft bald c Games Hardware Hersteller u. Werbe Prospekt! Ich mein,Ihr seid doch kein Werbe finanziertes Heft oder warum ballert Ihr das Heft so damit zu? 
Ansonsten tolles Heft,tolle Artikel...naja die DVD war diesmal auch nicht so der Hit.
Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Dezember 2011)

Das Magazin ist wie nahezu jedes anderes Fachmagazin dieser Art auch teilweise werbefinanziert. Ohne Werbung, müsste man den Kaufpreis extrem erhöhen. Und ich rede da nicht von 2-3 €, sondern eher über 20 - 30 €.

Werbung ist ein notwendiges Übel. Ohne Werbung, gibt es auch kein Heft zum Durchlesen. Es ist utopisch ein derartiges Magazin ohne Werbung verkaufen zu können, zumal die Werbung mal wirklich nicht aufdringlich ist, im Gegensatz zu mancher Online-Werbung.


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Magazin ist wie nahezu jedes anderes Fachmagazin dieser Art auch teilweise werbefinanziert. Ohne Werbung, müsste man den Kaufpreis extrem erhöhen. Und ich rede da nicht von 2-3 €, sondern eher über 20 - 30 €.
> 
> Werbung ist ein notwendiges Übel. Ohne Werbung, gibt es auch kein Heft zum Durchlesen. Es ist utopisch ein derartiges Magazin ohne Werbung verkaufen zu können, zumal die Werbung mal wirklich nicht aufdringlich ist, im Gegensatz zu mancher Online-Werbung.


 ja mir ist klar das da auch Geld mit Werbung reinkommt...allerdings ist diese in der PCGH zunehmend mehr geworden....ziehe ich alle "lesbaren"Artikel ab....ist das nicht gerade viel Info/Text für eben satte 5,30€!!..und ich empfinde es als langsam aufdringlich! alle 2-3Seiten fette Werbung zu haben. Ich lese die Zeitung nun auch schon sehr, sehr lange und es fällt einfach auf das zunehmend mehr Werbung ins Heft geballert wird, die Informativen Seiten aber weniger werden.
Ist so!
PS:
Für Herrn Vötter:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gainward-NVI...er_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item336f057268

leider keine im Original Föhn Zustand. aber ne Ultra


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Anzahl der redaktionellen Seiten hat sich meinem Kenntnisstand nach seit Jahren nicht verringert.


----------



## Taitan (8. Dezember 2011)

Kann man mir mal erklären, warum so manch anderes Nischenmagazin (ich hab da die "Photographie" im Blick) eine deutlich höhere Papier und Druckqualität (bei Fotos nicht ganz unwichtig) haben kann, aber weniger kostet (bei gleichzeitig deutlich geringerer Auflage) ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2011)

Vermutlich weil Photographie idR mit solchem Papier einher geht? Meine Vermutung.


----------



## marvinj (8. Dezember 2011)

meckert nicht über werbung, so finaziert man sich nunmal, sonst kostet die zeitschrift mehr 
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: mich stört es nicht, denn manchmal sind da echt attraktive angebote


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin (das erste Mal) als treuer und jahrelanger Abonnent mit der aktuellen Ausgabe nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Der Grund: Inhaltlich schwache Artikel und Werbung, die sich mit dem redaktioniellen Inhalt vermischt.
Beispiele:

- Der Test der OCZ Synapse. Sicherlich gute Technik und ein interessantes Produkt, aber es fehlt der Hinweis, ob Trim unterstützt wird.
Es wird nur auf den um 50% geringeren Netto-Speicherplatz als Puffer verwiesen.
Und warum zum Geier wird das Ding gegen eine Magnetplatte mit nur 5400 u/min gebencht? Ich denke,
die wenigsten User packen ihr OS und Games auf eine derart lahme Platte. Aber so sieht die Performance
vom OCZ Synapse besser aus, gell? Fehlt eigentlich nur der Hinweis "Anzeige"...

- Der "Test" der GTX560 Ti 448 ist ein Witz. Eine halbe Seite Text, eine Tabelle mit den technischen Daten
und zwei lieblos hingeklatschte Benchmarks (mit nicht aktuellen Spielen, wo bleiben BF3 und DX11-Crysis 2 ?!). Das war's mit dem "Test"...

- Die Boxen beim Artikel "Wunschzettel-Tipps": Hatte erst nicht so genau hingeschaut und direkt mit dem Lesen bei der
Zotac GTX560 Ti 448 angefangen. Habe mich gleich über den "merkwürdigen Schreibstil" gewundert ("Erlebe ein visuelles
DX11-Feuerwerk blabla"). Aha, die Box ist mit "Anzeige: Produkttipps Grafikkarten" markiert.
Direkt drüber: "Grafikkarten: Redaktionelle Empfehlungen". Finde ich in dieser Form äußerst unglücklich.
Bitte trennt die (notwendige) Werbung besser und eindeutiger von den normalen Inhalten !

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus !

Edit: OK, Punkt 3 wurde schon von anderen Usern angesprochen, und Thilo hat sich schon dazu geäußert...


----------



## ile (9. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dein Posting macht es mir schwer, mich auf die sachliche Kritik zu konzentrieren. Vielleicht ein Tipp für die Zukunft: Man sollte seine Anliegen ohne Unterstellungen, ohne direkte Angriffe und ohne eine Wortwahl abseits der üblichen Gepflogenheiten vortragen.


 
Ja, da hast du vollkommen recht, sorry. Ich fand mich halt ziemlich unmoralisch behandelt durch diese Art Werbung, aber ich hätte wirklich etwas gechillter reagieren können. Das war nicht korrekt, tut mir leid.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2011)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war ein bisschen enttäuscht von dem Test der GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores. Auch wenn diese der GTX 570 ähneld, wären Infos wie Lautstärke, OC, usw. nützlich gewesen...


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ master_of_disaster*
> 
> Es gibt kein Referenzdesign, aber in der MÜ sind zwei Ti-Modelle mit 448 ALUs.


 


freyny80 schrieb:


> - Der "Test" der GTX560 Ti 448 ist ein Witz. Eine halbe Seite Text, eine Tabelle mit den technischen Daten
> und zwei lieblos hingeklatschte Benchmarks (mit nicht aktuellen Spielen, wo bleiben BF3 und DX11-Crysis 2 ?!). Das war's mit dem "Test"...



Die GTX 560 Ti-448 als Chipsatz testen wir aus mehreren Gründen nur auf zwei Seiten: Erstens, weil die Karte der GTX 570 stark ähnelt, zweitens weil es sich um ein nur kurzfristig verfügbares Produkt handelt und drittens, weil der 2-Seiter in Kombination mit dem Leistungsindex (Grafik-Startseite) das Leistungsbild ausreichend skizziert. Und weil wir im Anschluss eine Marktübersicht Grafikkarten haben, wo auch (wie schon von Marc gesagt) zwei Modelle der GTX 560 Ti-448 enthalten sind. Das Heft ist wie ein Musik-Album: ein Gesamtwerk, das sich ergänzt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war ein bisschen enttäuscht von dem Test der GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores. Auch wenn diese der GTX 570 ähneld, wären Infos wie Lautstärke, OC, usw. nützlich gewesen...


Wie Kollege Vötter bereits ausführte, ist ein Test von Lautstärke etc. bei einer Karte ohne Referenzdesign ziemlich albern - besonders dann, wenn die beiden zu Redaktionsschluss verfügbaren Karten bereits in der Marktübersicht auf der nächsten Seite auf genau diese Eigenschaften abgeklopft werden.






freyny80 schrieb:


> - Der Test der OCZ Synapse. Sicherlich gute Technik und ein interessantes Produkt, aber es fehlt der Hinweis, ob Trim unterstützt wird.
> Es wird nur auf den um 50% geringeren Netto-Speicherplatz als Puffer verwiesen.
> Und warum zum Geier wird das Ding gegen eine Magnetplatte mit nur 5400 u/min gebencht? Ich denke,
> die wenigsten User packen ihr OS und Games auf eine derart lahme Platte. Aber so sieht die Performance
> vom OCZ Synapse besser aus, gell? Fehlt eigentlich nur der Hinweis "Anzeige"...



Ja, genau. Darum weisen wir auch explizit auf die Problematik beim Cachen hin... 
Ich hätte auch gern weitere Festplatten mit in den Test hineingenommen, aber es stand schlicht nicht mehr Zeit zur Verfügung, da diese Art von Test schon etwas aufwändiger ist als einmal schnell IOMeter und AS-SSD drüberzujagen.



freyny80 schrieb:


> - Der "Test" der GTX560 Ti 448 ist ein Witz. Eine halbe Seite Text, eine Tabelle mit den technischen Daten
> und zwei lieblos hingeklatschte Benchmarks (mit nicht aktuellen Spielen, wo bleiben BF3 und DX11-Crysis 2 ?!). Das war's mit dem "Test"...


Die Synergien des Tests mit der direkt anschließenden Marktübersicht haben wir bereits oben erläutert – und außerdem stand's auch im Fließtext. Battlefield 3 zum Beispiel folgt zweimal umblättern später.


----------



## schneiderbernd (9. Dezember 2011)

mh und kein Kommentar zu der penetranten Werbung..aber nunja...weil Weihnachten vor der Tür steht ist das diesen Monat nur eine Ausnahme...da Ihr ja sicher Weihnachtsgeld braucht..
Ab nächsten Monat ist wieder alles anders..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Dezember 2011)

Mit Werbung habe ich nichts zu tun, ich bin Redakteur.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> PS:
> Für Herrn Vötter:Gainward NVIDIA FX5800 FX 5800 Ultra DDR 128MB DDR inkl Zalmann Headpipe | eBay
> 
> leider keine im Original Föhn Zustand. aber ne Ultra



Hrhr, ein Video-Gucker.  Danke – aber wenn, dann eine echte, brüllende Föhn-Ultra. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @neue Benchmarkbalken: Ich bin ja allgemein für Entschlackung, aber die Abtrennungslinien von Diagrammfläche und Beschriftung könnte man imho doch behalten. Die Kästen um die Balkenbeschriftungen sind sowieso unverzichtbar, sobald mehrere Werte zu einem Testkandidaten dargestellt werden sollen.
> In meinen Augen ebenfalls ein Rückschritt: Der Unterschied Verzicht auf eine farbliche Abhebung der min.Fps. (für mich oftmals das, wenn nicht gar einzig, interessante/ste) und auf vertikale Abgrenzungen (z.B. Spielbarkeitsmarkierungen), die die Diagramfläche strukturieren.
> 
> @Stromsparspecial: Danke, PCGH, Danke. Auf so einen Bauplan habe sicherlich nicht nur ich, sondern die ganze Welt gewartet. "einen PC ... der ... ist, damit die üblichen Office-Aufgaben Spaß machen ..."
> ...



1. Wir haben noch mal etwas an den Benches gefeilt. Du dürftest jetzt zumindest etwas glücklicher sein. 
2. Den Gag mit dem Stromspar-Special verstehe ich nicht. Und ich habe mich angestrengt. Vielleicht willst Du Deine etwas eigene Ironie hier mal erläutern? 
3. Auch wenn ich gesagt habe, dass wir das nicht mehr in der Form machen, muss ich widersprechen: Das haben "wir" sogar schon mehrmals gemacht. Hat wohl keiner bemerkt bisher. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Taitan schrieb:


> Kann man mir mal erklären, warum so manch anderes  Nischenmagazin (ich hab da die "Photographie" im Blick) eine deutlich  höhere Papier und Druckqualität (bei Fotos nicht ganz unwichtig) haben  kann, aber weniger kostet (bei gleichzeitig deutlich geringerer Auflage)  ?


 
Das kann ich Dir bestimmt nicht erklären, ohne weitere Rahmendaten zu kennen. Seitenzahl? Datenträger ja/nein? Preis liegt wo genau? Wie sieht die Kostenstruktur im Hintergrund aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Darum weisen wir auch explizit auf die Problematik beim Cachen hin...
> Ich hätte auch gern weitere Festplatten mit in den Test hineingenommen, aber es stand schlicht nicht mehr Zeit zur Verfügung, da diese Art von Test schon etwas aufwändiger ist als einmal schnell IOMeter und AS-SSD drüberzujagen.



Hat die Zeit gereicht, um kurz einen Test mit einem zweiten Betriebssystem zu machen? Erwähnt wird nichts, aber an anderer Stelle hört man von der Software z.T. von katastrophalen Folgen (System unrettbar,...), wenn ein zweites Betriebssystem ohne die Software (Stichwort: Boot-CDs) einen Schreibzugriff auf die Platte durchführt, weil die virtuelle Cache-Lösung mit inkohärenten Daten nicht klarkommt.

(wo ich gerade bei Laufwerken bin: Danke für die Berücksichtigung mehrer HDDs beim SSD Artikel. Ich hätte natürlich wieder gerne gewusst, ob die 7200er einer vom 70 MB/s oder vom 160 MB/s Ende des Spektrums war, aber allein das Vorhandensein mehrer Modelle erleichtert die Übertragung auf die eigene Situation schon merklich)



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> 1. Wir haben noch mal etwas an den Benches gefeilt. Du dürftest jetzt zumindest etwas glücklicher sein.



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich als einzigen Unterschied die rechtsbündigen Namen (leichte Verbesserung) und die farbliche Unterlegung in der Legende (für mich nicht nötig - und auch von mir nicht kritisiert) bemerke.
Ist keine Katastrophe (glücklich macht man mich ohnehin mit Inhalten  , Layouts gibts noch viel, viel schlimmere), aber wenn schon gefragt wird, was die Leser davon halten, dann muss ich sagen: Dieser Leser hält von V2 das gleiche, wie von V1 - weniger, als von der klassischen Variante 



> 2. Den Gag mit dem Stromspar-Special verstehe ich nicht. Und ich habe mich angestrengt. Vielleicht willst Du Deine etwas eigene Ironie hier mal erläutern?



Na gut, vielleicht bin ich da von einer gemeinsamen Abneigung ausgegangen, die gar nicht existiert 
(immerhin kam rüber, dass es ein Gag/Ironie war und kein Zynismus  )

Mir persönlich haben Office-Aufgaben jedenfalls noch an keinem PC wirklich Spaß gemacht. Sie sind zwar oftmals das Ergebnis wert - aber "Spaß"? Die Zeitschrift heißt nicht umsonst "PC Games" und nicht "PC Office", weil die Leute ihre Freizeit lieber mit Spielen verbringen.
Bislang habe ich immer gedacht, dass liegt nicht an den verwendente PCs, sondern daran, dass es Office-Aufgaben sind. Aber wenn es PCGH schafft, einen PC zu konstruieren, mit dem sie auf einmal doch Spaß machen, dann klingt das nach einer echten Sensation, die aus jedem Tag im Büro ein Entertainment-Event macht 




> 3. Auch wenn ich gesagt habe, dass wir das nicht mehr in der Form machen, muss ich widersprechen: Das haben "wir" sogar schon mehrmals gemacht. Hat wohl keiner bemerkt bisher.


 
Hmm - ob es was Gutes ist, wenn bislang niemand bemerkt hat, dass es Werbung war? Für die Verkäufer vermutlich schon 
Mir sind bislang nur ganze Werbeseiten im PCGH-Layout aufgefallen und manchmal Halb- oder Viertelseiten, die die Textstruktur übernahmen, aber durch eine Linie abgetrennt waren (oftmals als durchlaufende Fußzeile bei z.B. Weihnachtsspecials). Aber Werbung, die einen Kasten im PCGH-Stil nutzt, ist mir bislang noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ob es was Gutes ist, wenn bislang niemand bemerkt hat, dass es Werbung war? Für die Verkäufer vermutlich schon
> Mir sind bislang nur ganze Werbeseiten im PCGH-Layout aufgefallen und manchmal Halb- oder Viertelseiten, die die Textstruktur übernahmen, aber durch eine Linie abgetrennt waren (oftmals als durchlaufende Fußzeile bei z.B. Weihnachtsspecials). Aber Werbung, die einen Kasten im PCGH-Stil nutzt, ist mir bislang noch nicht begegnet.



Da muss ich zustimmen. Bisher waren die Anzeigen stets durch mindestens ein optisches Merkmal getrennt und damit auch als Werbung zu erkennen. Was hier halt nochmal erschwerend dazukommt, ist dass sich die Werbekästen mit dem Fließ- und Extrakästen nahezu vermischen. Der sprichwörtliche Schritt, der zu weit ging.


----------



## Airboume (9. Dezember 2011)

Heyho!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des Heftes/Bonusmaterials.
Und zwar wird im Heft auf Seite 17 im Kasten "Kühlung: Redaktionelle  Empfehlungen" im Punkt "Selbstbau-Wakü" angegeben,
dass man unter  "pcgh.de/go/01-12" eine empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellung für eine Wakü  bekommen kann.
Entweder find ich da keine oder ihr habt da was vergessen 

Air


----------



## Kleebl00d (9. Dezember 2011)

Hy leute,

der bildqualität-artikel war richtig klasse  (danke raff )

aber bei mir stellen sich da eine fragen (sry für offtopic):
wenn ich 4xsgssaa (560ti, skyrim) aktiviere (sieht wirklich klasse aus, danke ), brauch ich dann noch "normales" aa oder transparenz-aa?
(--> die anordnung im nvidia inspector verwirren mich: sgssaa unter "transarenz-ss"? (warum transparenz?))
im spiel seh ich keinen unterschied, ob ich 4xms zuschalte oder nicht, bei der leistung konnte ich auch keinen unterschied feststellen (was ja dafür sprechen würde, dass sgssaa alles andere deaktiviert... oder so ^^)

Danke 
kleebl00d


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern weitere Festplatten mit in den Test hineingenommen, *aber es stand schlicht nicht mehr Zeit zur Verfügung,* da diese Art von Test schon etwas aufwändiger ist als einmal schnell IOMeter und AS-SSD drüberzujagen.



Da muss ich jetzt mal einhaken. 
Wenn ein Test der GTX560 Ti 448 etwas "dünner" ausfällt, damit es noch in die Ausgabe kommt (Aktualität !), dann ist das nachvollziehbar.
Aber doch nicht bei der OCZ Synapse ! Dann wird das Ding halt ordentlich und vernünftig mit einer 7200er-Platte gebencht.
Und wenn der Test bei einem solchen Produkt deswegen erst in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheint, dann geht davon die Welt nicht unter ! Lieber ein seriöser und ehrlicher Test
als irgendwas hastig Hingeklatschtes...


----------



## Alex.Z (9. Dezember 2011)

*Arbeits-PC sparsamer als Energiesparlampe und Spiele-PC mit weniger als 100 Watt (Last)*

Da ich selbst einen Arbeits PC auf Ion/ Atom 330 Basis mit dem Ziel einer möglichst niedrigen Leistungsaufnahme zusammengebaut habe, fand ich die Info bezüglich des Dauerverbrauchs von optischen Laufwerken interessant. Gibt es keine möglichkeit diese softwareseitig, analog der Stromsparfunktionen bei Laptops, aus zu schalten??


----------



## ile (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die neuen Benchmarkbalken auch nicht gut, weil sie zu knallbunt sind und der Unterschied zwischen min und avg Balken ist viel schwieriger.


----------



## Ice_Dundee (10. Dezember 2011)

Die beste Hardware fürs Fest... als Überschrift. Gut, Ihr wisst, es ist die Weihnachts-Ausgabe der PCGH. 

Aber warum gab es kein "Weihnachtsgeschenk" in Form eines schönen Spiels, wie früher? Statt dessen ein Skyrim Tuner ...schade. 

Irgendwie ist die Ausgabe 01/2012 etwas schwach, sorry.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2011)

Spiele gibt's überall und derzeit auch bei Steam für 'nen Apple und ein i, den Tuner sonst nirgends. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Krabbat (10. Dezember 2011)

@pcgh
Hab noch ne frage zu dem spiele schneller laden-teil : warum habt ihr pro mhz leistung nicht miteinbezogen?
Hat die keine auswirkung auf die ladezeit von spielen?

Ansonsten fand ich diesen teil echt klasse (hab das heft eigendlich nur deswegen gekauft, obwohl ich nach dem lesen sagen muss, dass viele andere artikel auch sehr interessant waren)


----------



## Taitan (10. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir bestimmt nicht erklären, ohne weitere Rahmendaten zu kennen. Seitenzahl? Datenträger ja/nein? Preis liegt wo genau? Wie sieht die Kostenstruktur im Hintergrund aus?


 
10 Ausgaben im Jahr, ~114 Seiten Kein Datenträger, 5,- Euro, Keine Ahnung - aber vergleichsweise wenig Werbung (sehr viele Seiten "in Folge" keine Anzeigen)...10 Ausgaben im Jahr - ab und an mit Beilagen (Heft im Heft...Technikspecials etc.)

Preise für Anzeigen und Auflagen siehe http://www.photographie.de/media/mediadaten_photographie_2012.pdf


----------



## earlcrow (10. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Spiele gibt's überall und derzeit auch bei Steam für 'nen Apple und ein i, den Tuner sonst nirgends.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
ähhh falsch - siehe hier : Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Tweaker at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community

oder hier Skyrim INI Tweaker at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Hab noch ne frage zu dem spiele schneller laden-teil : warum habt ihr pro mhz leistung nicht miteinbezogen? Hat die keine auswirkung auf die ladezeit von spielen?


Die hat natürlich einen Einfluss, die IPC ist hier ähnlich wie sonst auch: Phenom II < C2Q < Lynnfield/Bloomfield < SNB


----------



## Krabbat (11. Dezember 2011)

alles klar
Danke


----------



## Kleebl00d (11. Dezember 2011)

hy, hier nochmal meine fragen zum bildqualität-artikel:

ersetzt sgssaa (transparenz)-aa?
oder muss ich (transparenz-) aa zusätlich zuschalten?
und warum ist sgssaa (im nvidia-inspector) unter "tranparenz-supersampling"?

danke
kleebl00d


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2011)

Kleebl00d schrieb:


> ersetzt sgssaa (transparenz)-aa?


SSAA wirkt auf alles, egal ob Alphatextur, Polygonkante oder normale Textur. Damit ersetzt es auch Transparenz-AA.



> und warum ist sgssaa (im nvidia-inspector) unter "tranparenz-supersampling"?


Weil es ein "Bug" in der Transparenz-AA Einstellung ist. SGSSAA gab es von Nvidia eigentlich immer nur für Alphatexturen, für ganze Bilder hielt man es für zu verschwenderisch. In irgend einer Forceware Version wirkte es dann plötzlich auf das ganze Bild und eben diesen "verbuggten Transparenzmodus" nutzt man jetzt für VollbildAA.

(Zumindest hab ich es so im Kopf. Wenn ich falsch liege darf man mich gerne korrigieren.)


----------



## Kleebl00d (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke 

wie sieht es aus: ist es also sinnvoll (möglich?), zusätlich (transparenz)-aa (oder ms oder was ganz anderes) zuzuschalten?
denn selbst bei 4xsgssaa (ninspector) flimmern entfernte gräser/ bäume noch...(skyrim) 
hatte auch mal normales aa und msaa zugeschaltet, hatte aber optisch und performance-technische keine auswirkung (soweit ich das beurteilen kann bzw mir kein fehler unterlaufen ist).

gruß
kleebl00d


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn bei 4x SGSSAA noch was flimmert, stimmt was nicht. Hast du ingame 4x MSAA aktiv? Denn das muss an sein.


----------



## Airboume (11. Dezember 2011)

heyho leute,
ich hoffe, dass mir da nochmal jemand auskunft geben kann: 
Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


Airboume schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des Heftes/Bonusmaterials.
> Und zwar wird im Heft auf Seite 17 im Kasten "Kühlung: Redaktionelle  Empfehlungen" im Punkt "Selbstbau-Wakü" angegeben,
> dass man unter  "pcgh.de/go/01-12" eine empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellung für eine Wakü  bekommen kann.
> Entweder find ich da keine oder ihr habt da was vergessen


 
Air


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Dezember 2011)

Kleebl00d schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> wie sieht es aus: ist es also sinnvoll (möglich?), zusätlich (transparenz)-aa (oder ms oder was ganz anderes) zuzuschalten?
> denn selbst bei 4xsgssaa (ninspector) flimmern entfernte gräser/ bäume noch...(skyrim)
> ...


 


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn bei 4x SGSSAA noch was flimmert, stimmt was nicht. Hast du ingame 4x MSAA aktiv? Denn das muss an sein.



Der Reihe nach:

- 4x MSAA im spieleigenen Menü aktivieren
- Im Treiber gar nichts an der AA-Stufe verändern + "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" auswählen
- Im Nvidia Inspector auf "4x Sparse Grid Supersampling" schalten (nicht "4x Supersampling", denn das ist TSSAA)

Dann müsste SGSSAA laufen. _Skyrim_ erfordert aber andere AA-Bits, um damit nicht sichtbar unscharf zu werden. Auch bietet es sich an, das Texture LOD in den negativen Bereich zu ziehen, um die Detailstärke dem Oversampling anzupassen – das allerdings fördert wieder Flimmern.

Kurz: Die Theorie ist relativ einfach, in der Praxis gibt's aber noch ein paar Details, mit denen sich ganze Sonderhefte füllen ließen 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2011)

@Air:
Keine Ahnung wo der Link jetzt hin zeigen sollte, aber Nemes Thread dürfte dank Pin eigentlich auch so selbstständig finden sein  .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-10-2010-a.html


----------



## Airboume (11. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @Air:
> Keine Ahnung wo der Link jetzt hin zeigen sollte, aber Nemes Thread dürfte dank Pin eigentlich auch so selbstständig finden sein  .
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-10-2010-a.html


  den kenn ich ja, wollte nur wissen, ob pcgh eine zsm gestellt hat, weil die konfigurationen von nemetona sind ja schon ein bissl angestaubt....


----------



## Kleebl00d (11. Dezember 2011)

@ raff

danke für die anleitung, allerdinsgs funktioniert es nicht 
es existiert sowohl optisch als auch von der performance kein unterschied zwischen alles aus (1), 4xsgssaa (2) und solch aberwitzigen kombinationen wie 32xS aa+ 8x sgssaa (3)... (alles über den ninspector)
--> irgendwas scheine ich noch falsch zu machen 
(ambient occlusion funktioniert allerdings über den ninspector, was mich etwas stutzig macht, da ich sonst einfach vermutet hätte, dass ich das alles mit der falschen exe mache (tesv.exe, oder?))

danke für die hilfe!
kleebl00d


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2011)

Airboume schrieb:


> den kenn ich ja, wollte nur wissen, ob pcgh eine zsm gestellt hat, weil die konfigurationen von nemetona sind ja schon ein bissl angestaubt....


Seit dem Kyros gab es keine interessanten neuen CPU Kühler mehr, Radis im P/L Bereich gabs auch nicht wirklich erwähnenswerte neue und die GPU-Kühler gibt es zwar mittlerweile für neuere Karten, verändert haben die sich dabei aber auch kaum.
-> Die Konfigs sind noch aktuell, auch wenn der Stand vielleicht was anderes suggeriert


----------



## Airboume (11. Dezember 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Seit dem Kyros gab es keine interessanten neuen CPU Kühler mehr, Radis im P/L Bereich gabs auch nicht wirklich erwähnenswerte neue und die GPU-Kühler gibt es zwar mittlerweile für neuere Karten, verändert haben die sich dabei aber auch kaum.
> -> Die Konfigs sind noch aktuell, auch wenn der Stand vielleicht was anderes suggeriert


 kay, hast recht  bin momentan nur son bissl geil drauf, da ich auch ne wakü ham will


----------



## r00t~ (11. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,
Habe mir die 1/2012 wegen dem Test des Benq XL2420T besorgt, die Erwähnung von ungleichmäßiger Helligkeitsverteilung hält mich jedoch derzeit vom Kauf diese Monitors ab da ich bereits mit älteren 3D-Monitoren unschöne Erfahrungen gemacht habe was das Thema Backlight Bleeding angeht. Google zeigt, dass auch der Asus diesem Problem nicht abgeneigt gegenübersteht:
vg278h backlight bleeding - Google-Suche
Was mich interessieren würde: Ist euch beim Test des xl2420t im 3D-Modus ähnliches Bleeding aufgefallen, wenn auch nicht so extrem?
Vielen Dank fürs Lesen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 
lg r00t~

PS: im 2D-Modus (s3d in der nvidia-sys-settings ausschalten) sollte solches Bleeding aus eigener Erfahrung nicht sichtbar sein...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich lese gerade die PCGH-Mailbox der Ausgabe 01/2012. In der ersten Frage (von Robert S., zum Thema Weiterverwendung einer alten SSD) gibt Carsten Spille als Antwort, die alte SSD kann ja als backup-Medium verwendet werden, oder für die Auslagerungs- oder Hibernate-Datei.

Wie lässt sich die Hibernate-Datei denn verschieben? Ich habe dazu schon im Internet recherchiert, weil ich meine 64GB Agility 2 entlasten möchte, habe aber nix gefunden.

Ansonsten:
Der AA-Artikel ist echt gut. Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe, ist die Sache mit den Masken (OG/SG). Da würde ich gerne im Detail erfahren und verstehen, was in allzu knappen Artikeln nicht möglich ist, wie es funktionniert bzw. was es auf sich hat. Ich versteh allerdings, dass ihr damit das halbe Heft füllen würdet.
Wobei... wie wär's denn mit einem Sonderheft "Bildqualität", in dem ihr genau das tut? Das würde ich mir sogar kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (12. Dezember 2011)

Airboume schrieb:


> den kenn ich ja, wollte nur wissen, ob pcgh eine zsm gestellt hat, weil die konfigurationen von nemetona sind ja schon ein bissl angestaubt....


 
Ich reiche den Link nach, sobald unser WaKü-Experte mir antwortet. 

Marco


----------



## Fontaine (12. Dezember 2011)

r00t~ schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Habe mir die 1/2012 wegen dem Test des  Benq XL2420T besorgt, die Erwähnung von ungleichmäßiger  Helligkeitsverteilung hält mich jedoch derzeit vom Kauf diese Monitors  ab da ich bereits mit älteren 3D-Monitoren unschöne Erfahrungen gemacht  habe was das Thema Backlight Bleeding angeht. Google zeigt, dass auch  der Asus diesem Problem nicht abgeneigt gegenübersteht:
> vg278h  backlight bleeding - Google-Suche
> Was mich interessieren  würde: Ist euch beim Test des xl2420t im 3D-Modus ähnliches Bleeding  aufgefallen, wenn auch nicht so extrem?
> ...



Hallo,

das Phänomen Backlight Bleeding ist uns bei unserem Testmuster des XL2420T von Benq weder im 2D- noch im 3D-Betrieb aufgefallen. Auch bei dem Gerät von Asus konnten wir keine störenden Lichthöfe entdecken. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass dies bei allen Displays der Produktserie der Fall ist. 

Gruß
Prakti Fabian


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Benchmarkbalken auch nicht gut, weil sie zu knallbunt sind und der Unterschied zwischen min und avg Balken ist viel schwieriger.



Da musst Du was verwechseln. Die alten Benchmarks sind knallbunt.



Taitan schrieb:


> 10 Ausgaben im Jahr, ~114 Seiten Kein Datenträger, 5,- Euro, Keine Ahnung - aber vergleichsweise wenig Werbung (sehr viele Seiten "in Folge" keine Anzeigen)...10 Ausgaben im Jahr - ab und an mit Beilagen (Heft im Heft...Technikspecials etc.)
> 
> Preise für Anzeigen und Auflagen siehe http://www.photographie.de/media/mediadaten_photographie_2012.pdf


 
Da lieferst Du doch gleich die Antwort mit. 

PCGH Magazin: 3,99 Euro, 144 Seiten. Wieso sollten wir uns mit 1 Euro weniger und 30 Druckseiten mehr besseres Papier leisten können?


----------



## Airboume (12. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich reiche den Link nach, sobald unser WaKü-Experte mir antwortet.
> 
> Marco


 Link ist angekommen!
Danke dafür!
McZonk -


----------



## r00t~ (12. Dezember 2011)

@Fontaine
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn alles gut läuft steht er bei mir hoffentlich unterm Weihnachtsbaum 
Frohes Fest  r00t~


----------



## Kleebl00d (13. Dezember 2011)

@raff

nochmal zum skyrim-problem: es will leider alles nicht so recht funktionieren 

habe jetzt folgende erkenntnisse gesammelt:
mit aktuellem treiber (290.39) passiert, ähnlich wie beim 285.62er, garnichts, wenn ich per nvidia systemsteuerung oder nvidia inspector das antialiasing verändern will (egal ob unter "aa-mode", ms- oder ss-settings)... --> performance bleibt gleich, nichts wird geglättet, egal ob aus oder 8xsgssaa (oder sonstwas)...

des weitern ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nur mit aktiviertem ambient occlusion das flimmern hab (in allen einflussgebieten von ao) --> die "skyriminterne" kantenglättung schient das nicht zu glätten, anderes aa steht mir ja scheinbar nicht zur verfügung 
und etwas weiteres seltsames ist mir aufgefallen: wenn ich beim neuen (beta-) treiber (290.36, welcher ja ao in skyrim ermöglichen soll) ao aktiviere stürzt das spiel nach 1-2 spielminuten ohne fehlermeldung ab, ist es deaktivert funktioniert alles...
(und: wenn ich mit dem 290.36er ao anstelle und dann einen älteren treiber (285.62) aufspiele, funktioniert oa, ohne das das spiel abstürzt o.Ô --> geglättet wird hier allerdings auch nur spielintern)

--> zusammengefasst:  ich würde gern mit ao und anständiger kantenglättung spielen, das scheint sich aber irgendwiezu beißen 

kann mir da irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich baue dir nachher mal ein Profil für Skyrim, das du nur in den NV Inspector importieren musst.


----------



## Taitan (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf ein AA-Modi Gewinnspiel. Wer anhand von 10 Bildcrops die verwendete Filtertechnik errät bzw. zuordnet, der gewinnt einen tollen Preis.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

*@ Kleebl00*

Im Anhang findest du ein Profil, welches folgendes macht - ich nutze den *GF 285.79*:

• 4x Supersampling-AA mit einem LOD von -0,5
• 16:1 AF mit High Quality
• Ambient Occlusion ("Quality")

Wichtig ist, dass du im Skyrim-Launcher 4x MSAA an hast! Passend dazu noch zwei Shots mit vorher und nachher - dank den richtigen Bits blurt das Bild nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (13. Dezember 2011)

Taitan schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf ein AA-Modi Gewinnspiel. Wer anhand von 10 Bildcrops die verwendete Filtertechnik errät bzw. zuordnet, der gewinnt einen tollen Preis.


 Marc wäre der einzige, dessen Augen empfindlich genug sind um richtig zu antworten - und der darf ja bei sowas nicht mitmachen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich vermute, Raff und Carsten und manch einer der 3DC- oder B3D-Jungs kriegt das mindestens genauso gut oder besser hin als ich. Denn ich zocke praktisch nur noch mit Downsampling und oder Supersampling ... bei was anderem würde ich immer sagen "gar keine Kantenglättung"


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre zu einfach, wenn wir mitmachen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LordRevan1991 (13. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Denn ich zocke praktisch nur noch mit Downsampling und oder Supersampling ... bei was anderem würde ich immer sagen "gar keine Kantenglättung"


 Auch die aktuellen Spiele? Kein Wunder dass du andauernd nach mehr Leistung schreist. 

Ja, ich traue Raff und Carsten auch sehr viel zu, allerdings mehr aus professionnalität her. Du machst seit jeher den Eindruck, als wärst du von Natur aus hypersensibel in solchen Sachen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Dezember 2011)

Vor allem aktuelle Spiele *lach* sieht man von BF3, Metro 2033 und Crysis 2 mal ab ... hypersensibel? Hmmm, kann sein


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2011)

Macht 3. Drei Grafikverrückte, die für euch Grafikkarten und deren Bildchen bewerten. Na wenn das keine Sicherheit bringt! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Kantenglättung? 
Ich sehe nur bei Screenshots einen Unterschied (und auch da nur, wenn ich viel getrunken habe ), sonst nicht.
Ich nehme eigentlich immer das, was man im Game so einstellen kann und gut.
Stelle ich was im Treiber ein, gehen die Frames in den Keller, aber das Bild wird nicht besser.. also Wayne..


----------



## LordRevan1991 (13. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kantenglättung?
> Ich sehe nur bei Screenshots einen Unterschied (und auch da nur, wenn ich viel getrunken habe ), sonst nicht.


 Bei mir ist es umgekehrt, Standbilder sagen mir meist nix - wobei AA-Geschichten oft noch gut zu sehen sind, wenn es nicht um den Vergleich verschiedener Filter geht, Effekt X oder Qualistufe Y erkenn ich viel weniger -, gerade im Falle von AA ist aber das Flimmern in Bewegung eine Qual. Ich hab von SSAA in der letzten Zeit abgesehen, weil es immer vermatscht aussah - hatte jedes mal vergessen, den LOD-Bias anzupassen.  Vor ein paar Tagen ist beim Spielen von Jade Empire der Groschen gefallen und siehe da: 4xSGSSAA und -1.0 LOD-Bias sieht einfach nur umwerfend aus.


----------



## Airboume (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wollt mich noch mal ganz herzlich bei dem Herrn Möllendorf bedanken,
dass er für mich das Anidées Gehäuse gefunden hat!
Das wirds!


----------



## Dark_angel (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte mich auch mal kurz zur Ausgabe melden und zwar war ich doch sehr enttäuscht über die DVD auch gerade zum Fest hätte ich mehr erwartet, letztes Jahr 01/2011 gab es es noch 6 Vollversionen, diesmal ein Skyrim-Tuner den nicht mal jeder gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Mr-schlabberhose (16. Dezember 2011)

12 watt und um die 200 €  
da würde ich mir lieber ein 10-11 zoll netebook kaufen bei ama... für 170 und da hat man noch ein display dabei 
und wen das netbook zusam geklapt is verbraucht das teil auch ne viel mehr


----------



## Kleebl00d (16. Dezember 2011)

@ Marc
vielen dank 
funktioniert soweit alles 

allerdings taucht das profil weder in den nvidia-systemsteureungen noch im ninspector auf
--> warum ist das so?
(hat es vielleicht einen besonderen namen? denn mit dem namen der datei findet sich definitiv kein profil im ni  )

kleebl00d


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Dezember 2011)

Das Profil verändert die Einstellungen von "Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim".


----------



## Kleebl00d (16. Dezember 2011)

da hatte ich wohl tomaten auf den augen xD
danke!


----------



## Crosser (16. Dezember 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kantenglättung?
> Ich sehe nur bei Screenshots einen Unterschied (und auch da nur, wenn ich viel getrunken habe ), sonst nicht.
> Ich nehme eigentlich immer das, was man im Game so einstellen kann und gut.
> Stelle ich was im Treiber ein, gehen die Frames in den Keller, aber das Bild wird nicht besser.. also Wayne..



Geht mir ähnlich. Endlich mal einer, ders so sieht wie ich.


----------



## mattinator (17. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, möchte es deshalb hier mal anregen: die Lüfter-Tests werden immer in Verbindung mit der Prozessorkühlung durchgeführt. Nach meiner Meinung wird jedoch der überwiegende Teil der verkauften Lüfter zur Gehäusekühlung eingesetzt. Ich denke, in gewisser Weise sind die Ergebnisse der Tests zur Kühlung von Prozessoren auch repräsentativ für den Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter, aber wirklich aussagekräftige Ergebnisse liefern die Test-Setups in diesem Fall dann doch nicht. Es ist sicher nicht einfach, die Leistung von Lüftern im Einsatz für die Gehäusekühlung objektiv vergleichbar zu machen. Allerdings wäre das mal eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe für die Redaktion, deren Ergebnisse wahrscheinlich von einer großen Zahl von Lesern dankbar angenommen werden würden.


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Dezember 2011)

Mal eine Frage zur aktuellen Ausgabe, auf Seite 77 gibt es eine große AeroCool Werbung, leider finde ich nirgends das Gehäuse/Benchtable was ganz links abgebildet ist, weder auf der AeroCool Seite noch bei Caseking finde ich dieses Gehäuse.

Habt Ihr mehr Details zu dem Gehäuse? bzw. wo finde ich darüber Infos.


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm hat echt keiner eine Ahnung?  Das ist schade, wäre nämlich verdammt Interessant und stylisch für den 2t PC das Ding.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Dezember 2011)

@Mattinator: Richtig, beim Einsatz im Gehäuse ist z. B. das Fördervolumen wichtiger als der Luftdruck (was sich in der Theorie sehr stark aufdröseln lässt). "Wirklich aussagekräftige Ergebnisse" sind aber auch beim Test im Gehäuse leider nicht garantiert, da die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Lüftern nach unserer Erfahrung stark zusammenschrumpfen - so stark, dass die begrenzte Messgenauigkeit ein großes Problem darstellt. Natürlich wäre es möglich, z. B. mithilfe eines Lufttunnels Messwerte zu bestimmen; dabei würde es sich aber nur um theoretische Werte ohne direkten Praxisbezug handeln. Allgemein sind die Tests bei PCGH allerdings nach Möglichkeit so praxisnah ausgelegt, dass man sie - die entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt - auch zuhause nachstellen könnte. Ansonsten wäre z. B. auch denkbar, statt einer heizenden CPU für Kühlertests wieder einen Hitze-Dummy zu verwenden, der im Testalltag große Vorteile hinsichtlich Verschleiß/Vergleichbarkeit bringen würde.

Wie so häufig ist die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit der Knackpunkt. Grundsätzlich wäre es schließlich kein Problem, sowohl im Gehäuse als auch am Kühler zu testen. Man darf schließlich nicht vergessen, dass Tests im Gehäuse wiederum weniger Rückschlüsse über die Eignung am CPU-Kühler ermöglichen; die Eignung für Kühler und Gehäuse hängt aber auch sehr stark vom jeweiligen Modell ab. So gesehen müsste man also mit mehreren Kühlern unterschiedlicher Bauweise, verschiedenen Wärmequellen und Gehäuse testen. Wir sind allerdings gezwungen, Kompromisse einzugehen und versuchen dabei natürlich, das Optimum zu erzielen.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo wuestenfux,

wir hatten den Strike-X Air Benchtable bei Aerocool bestellt. Dieser wurde jedoch von Seiten Aerocool wieder aus der Bestellung gestrichen. Der Benchtable von Aerocool wird noch kommen, jedoch kann ich derzeit nicht sagen, wann er bei uns bestellbar sein wird. 

Ich vermute das nochmal einige Produktverbesserungen im Detail vorgenommen worden sind, weshalb sich die Auslieferung verzögert.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## wuestenfux (20. Dezember 2011)

Ahh alles klar das erklärt natürlich auch warum ich weder auf eurer Seite noch bei AeroCool was gefunden habe. Hast du sonst noch nähere Produktinfos? 

Aber danke schon einmal für die Rückmeldung Nils.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (20. Dezember 2011)

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich leider nichts weiteres zum Benchtable sagen.

Gruß,
Nils


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Mattinator: Richtig, beim Einsatz im Gehäuse ist z. B. das Fördervolumen wichtiger als der Luftdruck (was sich in der Theorie sehr stark aufdröseln lässt)...


 
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ist mir schon klar, dass ein vernünftiges Testszenario nicht so einfach ist. Vllt. könnt Ihr die Anregung einfach mit im Hinterkopf behalten. Z.B. bietet es sich an, bei Gehäuse-Tests die Gelegenheit zu nutzen und die Kühlungs- / Lautstärke-Tests außer mit den mitgelieferten zusätzlich noch mit ein paar Sets von Referenzlüftern durchzuführen. Da die Test-Setups da schon vorhanden sind, sollte sich der Zeit-Aufwand für den Lüfterwechsel in Grenzen halten und der Material- / Kostenaufwand für die Lüfter sollte für Euch wohl keine solche Rolle spielen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Dezember 2011)

Gefühlt braucht Mölli schon jetzt pro Case einen Tag  Noch einen Satz Lüfter testen kostet bestimmt ein Stündchen mehr ...


----------



## mattinator (20. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> ein Stündchen mehr ...


 
Ein Stündchen von 8 sind ja auch nur 12.5%. Das läge bei mir momentan immer noch ein ganzes Ende unterhalb der täglichen Überstunden. Wenn ich gemein wäre, würde ich jetzt sagen: man kann es ja auch mal mit Arbeiten versuchen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben gerade Heftabgabe und es soll diese Woche - Gerüchten zu folge - die HD 7970 kommen (ergo auch im Heft). Also bitte nichts von Überstunden erzählen


----------



## Ikheo (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi es geht um den 3D Monitor Test, der Acer GR235H soll laut eurem Test eine Interne 2D zu 3D Umwandlung besitzen, ich habe mir den Monitor nun gekauft und 

die 2D zu 3D Umwandlung ist nicht vorhanden, statt dessen liegt eine TriDef CD bei. Im OSD gibt es keine Option.

Ich bin grad dabei den Acer Support zu erreichen, entweder wurdet ihr massiv getäuscht oder da ist etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen.

Update: Gerade mit dem Acer Support telefoniert, der 

Acer GR235H besitzt keine interne 2D zu 3D Konvertierung, der Monitor muss mit TriDef benutzt werden.


----------



## mattinator (21. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Also bitte nichts von Überstunden erzählen


 
War ja absichtlich mit einem. Gutes Schaffen und ein Frohes Fest mal jetzt schon.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. Dezember 2011)

Ikheo schrieb:


> Hi es geht um den 3D Monitor Test, der Acer GR235H soll laut eurem Test eine Interne 2D zu 3D Umwandlung besitzen, ich habe mir den Monitor nun gekauft und
> 
> die 2D zu 3D Umwandlung ist nicht vorhanden, statt dessen liegt eine TriDef CD bei. Im OSD gibt es keine Option.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir haben den GR235HAbmii getestet: 23" (ET.VG5HE.A01) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Sorry für die unklare Angabe in der Testtabelle.

Marco


----------



## ile (23. Dezember 2011)

@ PCGH_Stephan & PCGH_Daniel_M:Ich habe mir (schändlicherweise) erst jetzt die PCGH-Videos der aktuellen Ausgabe angeschaut und war echt begeistert:

1) Das Stromspar-PC-Video interessiert mich thematisch eigentlich nicht, weil ich für mich persönlich keinen Zweck für einen derartigen PC sehe. Das Video fand ich dann aber doch ziemlich spannend und interessant und irgendwie ist ein derartiger PC doch ein ziemlich nerdiges Spielzeug... 

2) Das Sandy Brige E-Video: Ich habe echt selten ein derart informatives und fesselndes Video bei PCGH gesehen, super Sache!!!  
 Ich fand das Konzept, die Neuerungen, Vor- und Nachteile sowie die ausführliche Beschreibung der neuen BIOS-Optionen einfach genial, das solltet ihr bei jeder neu erscheinenden Plattform so machen!  (Nur die Musik fand ich ein bisschen zu aufdringlich, aber ansonsten wirklich ein Video mit Prädikat "TOP"!)

3) Das "Leser fragen"-Format finde ich eine nette Sache, die man fortführen sollte.

Fazit: Wer diesmal nicht die DVD-Version gekauft hat, ist echt selber schuld! *
*


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja normalerweise möglichst sachlich zu kritisieren, wenn mich was aufregt. Aber bei dieser Angelegenheit platzt mir echt der Kragen: Was fällt euch eigentlich ein, zu den Hardwareempfehlungen im Weihnachtsspecial nahezu gleich aussehende Werbung im PCGH-Look direkt daneben zu platzieren, so dass einem bei flüchtigem Lesen vielleicht gar nicht auffällt, dass es Werbung ist?!!
> Ihr spinnt wohl!!! Was ist das denn für eine hinterfotzige, freche Art?!!
> 
> DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!! Ich finde, das ist eine riesen Sauerei und Unverschämtheit, so etwas hat in einem Magazin, für das man 5 € ausgibt, nichts zu suchen. Ich bin seit Jahren Abonnent und keiner von denen, die alle 12 Monate kündigen, um eine neue Prämie zu kassieren. Aber wenn man hier derart beschissen wird, dann sehe ich gar nicht ein, warum ich das dann auch noch unterstützen soll.
> ...



Sag mal, Ile , von welcher Werbung sprichst Du ? Kannst Du mir die Seitenzahl verraten ? Ich habe von hinten nach vorn alles durchgesehen und mir ist keine Werbung aufgefallen, die wie ein Artikel aussah. Bin schon neugierig, ob ich was als Artikel gelesen habe und in echt war´s ne Werbung. 



So ... nun zum *Thema Feedback*. 

Hatte Weihnachten auf der Arbeit genug Zeit zum Lesen und geb´ jetzt mal mein subjektives , persönliches Feedback zu der Ausgabe:



Kurz : Klasse ! Liest sich nett und unkompliziert. Interessant, informativ. Nett geschrieben. Bleibt so.



Lang :

- Antwort zur Frage im Editorial zum benchmark redesign : Ich find´s übersichtlich und gut. Ich schätze ihr habt Euch auch was dabei gedacht es so zu ändern. Wird schon sinnvoll sein  Sieht auf jedenfalls augensympathisch und nett aus.

- Weihnachtsspezial : Gut, übersichtlich und klasse Tips in allen Bereichen.

- Hardware 2012 : Spitze ! Gute Entscheidungshilfen ( aufrüsten, oder warten ? ) und Ausblicke auf kommende Hardware

- Stromspar PC : interessante Ideen und Denkanstösse. Ich frage mich eher andersherum , als im Artikel : Wie viel Strom muß man MINDESTENS verbraten um mit aktueller Hardware in Full HD flüssig aktuelle Games zocken zu können. Nicht auf Max, aber auf hoch. Und wie kriegt man das hin ? Also strom sparen , ohne auf geile Optik in Full HD verzichten zu müssen .... wäre auch mal interessant für ne kommende Ausgabe.

- Bildqualität ( AA Spezial ) : Hammer ! 1. Erste Mal etwas Durchblick durch die ganzen verschiedenen Modi und was sie überhaupt bedeuten. 2. gutes Nachschlagewerk, bis man es auswendig kann. Gut gemacht ! 

- Die neuen 448er : Gute Infos, ob sie interessant sein können, oder eher nicht. Jetzt blick ich durch. Thx.

- Neue Grafikspezialisten : Super !  Gute Entscheidungshilfe bei der Frage "Kaufen, oder warten !? ". Klasse. Gute Übersicht.

- AMD FX BD : informativ und gut.

- Sandy Bridge E war für mich persönlich eher uninteressant , weil´s für mich eher nix is ( zu teuer ) und andere Artikel haben mich auch wenig bis gar nicht interessiert wie z.B. Ultrabooks, OCZ Synapse , Anno ... aber das ist halt sehr subjektiv und persönlicher Geschmack. Nicht dass es schlecht geschrieben wäre. Auf gar keinen Fall.

- Gehäuse für alle : gut , evtl mit meinem nächsten gehäuse im Test. 

- Eiskalte Stille ( cooler Name ) : gut und informativ. Ist auch n netter 140er für mich dabei 

- SSD Praxis Benchmarks : Aufschlussreich , gut , informativ mit praktischem Nutzen für mich.

- Peripherie , Kommentar : interessant !

- 120Hz Monitore : gut ! Mein nächster soll auch n 120Hz sein, der zudem Strom spart, also was mit LED. War ja auch was dabei für mich 

- Spiele : ( Bin kein BF3 Fan ) . SKYRIM !!!!!!!  Jaaaaaaaa ..... *räusper* Nett, gut.

- Geht´s auch fixer !? : sehr gut !

- Schönheit die kostet : hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Ebenfalls informativ. 

- Spiele im Rechtscheck : sehr interessant. Ich hoffe wir sind nicht bald alle so abhängig, dass wir unseren Lebenslauf einreichen müssen, um unser Lieblingsspiel zocken zu dürfen, inkl. der Einkaufsliste vom Kaufpark und natürlich unserer Unterschrift alle Produkte eventueller Werbepartner ungesehen zu kaufen ... nachdem sie uns unaufgefordert mit Spammails Ihre tollen Produkte vorgeschlagen haben  Sollte man auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten ...


K O N S U M I E R E ! O B A Y ! 

Ich weiß nicht, wie mir gerade diese Worte eingefallen sind !?  
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Sie_leben
They Live (1988)


So .... ich habe fertig ! 





*************************************************************
*************************************************************
*************************************************************



Edit : @ ile : Ich hab´s jetzt gefunden und mir ist es tatsächlich passiert, dass ich diese Anzeigeboxen , als Empfehlung der Redaktion angesehen habe.

Der *Teufel* selbst hätte sich das nicht besser ausdenken können. Wie so ne falsche Schlange lag er da und hat sich überlegt : "Wie können wir sie besonders fies reinlegen ?" 

Ich hab gerade ziemlich Vertrauen verloren. Was soll ich noch glauben, wenn man so fies hinter´s Licht geführt wird ?

Gerade wird ein Freundbild zum Feindbild.

Bin ziemlich enttäuscht. 

Ich geb´ mir Mühe mit dem Feedback und jetzt seh´ ich sowas ...




P.s.: Wer solch eine Idee hatte, den sollte man stundenlang , mit wachsender Begeisterung 
Denkt doch dran PCGH : Das färbt auf Euch alle ab !!!

Mann, da habt Ihr mich aber echt gut veräppelt .... bin grade richtig sauer !!! 

Und danke ile für den Hinweis. Und wehe Ihr gebt Ihm ne Verwarnung. Dann kündige ich !!!

Ich fordere *dass derjenige namentlich genannt wird, der diese Idee hatte,* dann können wir Ihn alle zusammen mit bösen Smilies bewerfen !!! 

Wie schnell kann man Vertrauen verspielen, dass man jahrelang aufgebaut hat !? Fragt Euch doch mal, wie Ihr Euch fühlen würdet, wenn Ihr im Weihnachtspezial Empfehlungen der Redaktion seht und gar nicht merkt dass die Hälfte der Empfehlungen gar keine sind, sondern Werbeanzeigen ! Glaubt Ihr dann noch die anderen Empfehlungen ?

Ich will niemandem etwas böses unterstellen, aber das war n Schuss in den Ofen ! 


Früher hab ich den Empfehlungen der Redaktion immer sofort geglaubt, aber dann habe ich eine Werbe-Anzeige in´s Knie bekommen. 

Hm .... Der Spruch is was für die Signatur !   Selbst schuld. Wer einen so fies hinter´s Licht führt, kriegt 587 mal das zu lesen ! Und bei jedem Posting einmal mehr !

P.s.: Zur Nachahmung ausdrücklich empfolen. Wir sollten uns nicht alles gefallen lassen.

P.s., p.s. : Würd´ mich echt interessieren, wer DIESE Idee hatte !

P.s.^3 : Die nächste Ausgabe wird spontan mal nicht gekauft. Schon aus Prinzip. Also liebe Werbestrategen : Die nächste Ausgabe könnt´ Ihr Euch klemmen. Vielen Dank für Eure tollen "Anzeige" Boxen , die aussehen wie Redaktions-Empfehlungen. 

So ..... genug aufgeregt .... ich zock´ lieber ne Runde Skyrim und reg´ mich ab , sonst kassier ich hier noch Verwarnungen ....


----------



## mediakind (28. Dezember 2011)

Eine Frage zum Stromspar-PC Special:

Welche Wärmeleitpaste hat die Redaktion bei der lautlosen Variante (Impactics-Komponenten) verwendet und welche empfiehlt sie? 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man mit einer allzu zähflüssigen Paste so seine Probleme bei den Führungsschienen und Halteschienen bekommen könnte. Die Flächen sind ja alles andere als planar, wo man sie schön gleichmäßig verteilen könnte, sondern rundlich. 

Bitte um Antwort


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2011)

Chris, ile,

die Anzeigen im Weihnachtsspecial sind nicht auf unserem Redakteurs-Misthaufen gewachsen, sondern auf dem der Anzeigenabteilung (ja, das ist getrennt). Ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht, das sorgte auch intern für so manche Diskussion ... Übrigens hilft bei der Unterscheidung von Redaktionellem und Werbung nicht nur das Layout, sondern auch die Texte. Wir würden nie "Unfassbar realistische Hammergrafik dank der XYZ© gFORCE HD B00mschackalacka!" schreiben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Chris, ile,
> 
> die Anzeigen im Weihnachtsspecial sind nicht auf unserem Redakteurs-Misthaufen gewachsen, sondern auf dem der Anzeigenabteilung (ja, das ist getrennt). Ob ihr's glaubt oder nicht, das sorgte auch intern für so manche Diskussion ... Übrigens hilft bei der Unterscheidung von Redaktionellem und Werbung nicht nur das Layout, sondern auch die Texte. Wir würden nie "Unfassbar realistische Hammergrafik dank der XYZ© gFORCE HD B00mschackalacka!" schreiben.
> 
> ...



Nun gut, ich wußte nicht dass Ihr keinen Einfluss auf das Layout Eures Magazin´s habt ... , bzw. wo in Eure Artikel die Anzeigen reingeklatscht werden.
Die Art wie diese dort aufgeführt wurden, fand ich aber schon sehr Richtung betrügerisch ... nach dem Motto : Das ist unser Grafikkartentip. 

Und : "Unfassbar realistische Hammergrafik dank der XYZ© gFORCE HD B00mschackalacka!" so etwas stand da drin ??? Hätte ich mich vielleicht für ne Geforce GTX 580 interessiert , hätte ich den Text vielleicht auch gelesen. Ich hab die Artikel aber nur überflogen , nach dem Motto : Aha ... gtx 580 ..... = interessiert mich nicht, weiterlesen ... sonst wär´s mir auch aufgefallen, dass es kein Vorschlag von Euch war.

Sah aber rein optisch schon sehr ähnlich aus, wie Eure Empfehlungen.

Ganz nebenbei hab ich gestern Abend noch genug Skyrim gezockt und mich dabei wieder abgeregt ..... Frieden !  Ihr könnt ja nix dazu .... hat sich sicher der ein oder andere bei Euch auch darüber zumindest "gewundert" ... 
*Seht Ihr die Ausgabe eigentlich selber ( edit : inkl Werbeanzeigen ? ) , bevor das o.k. zum Drucken kommt ? Oder seit Ihr genauso neugierig wie wir, auf die neue Ausgabe ?* 


Und richtet der Anzeigenabteilung bitte folgendes aus : 
Die sollen so linke Sachen zukünftig lassen. 

Nehmt´s nicht persönlich. Ihr habt das ja nicht verbockt ...
Im Grunde müßtet Ihr auch stinking auf die sein, denn die reissen Euch mit rein ...


Naja ... genug zu dem Thema ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, ein oder zweimal wurde es bereits hier im Forum erwähnt, dass Redaktion und Anzeigenabteilung strikt getrennt sind…

Manche Anzeigen können wir sehen, bevor die Ausgabe in den Druck geht (meistens unsere PCGH-PCs, Abo-Angebote und so), bei vielen klebt aber nur ein Vollfarb-Kasten auf der Stelle wo „Anzeige“ drinsteht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2011)

Interessant. Kann man dann gar nix machen, wenn da auf einmal was steht, was einem nicht so passt.

Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2011)

Die bunten Kästen mit dem "Anzeige"-Text haben mich als seltenen Print-Schreiber auch schon des Öfteren geärgert. Ab und an passen diese ganz und gar nicht zu dem optischen Konzept, welches einem im Kopf herum schwirrt. Gerade große Tabellen fallen da schnell mal dem Layout zum Opfer und man muss grundlegend umdenken. Für die, die permanent so arbeiten müssen, ist das sicher kein leichtes Unterfangen uns sorgt bestimmt für Frust-Momente, wenn der Layouter in letzter Sekunde noch einmal alles über den Haufen wirft. Ich fühle mit euch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2011)

Es sollte doch eher so sein, dass sich die Werbeblöcke den Artikeln anpassen , oder ist es mittlerweile umgekehrt ? Es lebe der Kommerz. 

Nach dem Motto :"Auf dieser Seite hast Du noch oben links und unten rechts in den kleinen Feldern Platz zu schreiben, aber bitte umfassend und mit 3 benchmarktabellen .... " 

Wenn´s nicht paßt , lassen wir Deinen Artikel weg und machen die ganze Seite nur Werbung ...

Ist nur die Frage ob die Leute Werbeblättchen kaufen wollen ? Nix gegen Werbung im vernünftigen Ausmaß. Meinetwegen auch ganzseitig. Aber es muss genug Platz für ordentliche Artikel übrig bleiben ... auch mit großen Tabellen.

Zeit das ganze mal aus Kunden- UND Mitarbeitersicht zu sehen. 

Die Werbepartner sind wichtig. Aber nicht überwichtig.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich vermute mal, das hört sich hier schlimmer an, als es schlussendlich ist. Eine wirtschaftlich arbeitende Unternehmung muss von Anfang bis Ende durchgeplant sein und gerade die letzten Tage vor dem Druck müssen eine absolute Punktlandung sein. Im Endeffekt ziehen alle an einem Strang. Die einen sorgen frühzeitig für die Aufteilung im ganzen Heft und wieder andere sorgen für den hochwertigen Inhalt, der dann dem Leser präsentiert wird.


----------



## mediakind (29. Dezember 2011)

mediakind schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Stromspar-PC Special:
> 
> Welche Wärmeleitpaste hat die Redaktion bei der lautlosen Variante (Impactics-Komponenten) verwendet und welche empfiehlt sie?
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man mit einer allzu zähflüssigen Paste so seine Probleme bei den Führungsschienen und Halteschienen bekommen könnte. Die Flächen sind ja alles andere als planar, wo man sie schön gleichmäßig verteilen könnte, sondern rundlich.
> ...



Ich bitte nach wie vor um Antwort.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, das hört sich hier schlimmer an, als es schlussendlich ist. Eine wirtschaftlich arbeitende Unternehmung muss von Anfang bis Ende durchgeplant sein und gerade die letzten Tage vor dem Druck müssen eine absolute Punktlandung sein. Im Endeffekt ziehen alle an einem Strang. Die einen sorgen frühzeitig für die Aufteilung im ganzen Heft und wieder andere sorgen für den hochwertigen Inhalt, der dann dem Leser präsentiert wird.



Naja ..... so lange Ihr damit klar kommt isses ja auch halb so wild ...

Und @ Mediakind : Bin nicht die Redaktion, nur kann ich mich an einen Test für Wärmeleitpaste erinnern, wo viele nebeneinander aufgeführt waren und auch in einer tabellarischen Übersicht. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr auswendig welche Ausgabe das war ..
Is aber noch nicht so lange her .... ich mein innerhalb des letzten Jahres. Wenn Du die Ausgaben hast, blätter einfach mal durch die Inhaltsverzeichnisse, dann findest Du den.

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass da auch so eigenschaften standen , wie flüssig die sind usw. ...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Dezember 2011)

Der letzte WLP Test an den ich mich spontan erinnere war in dem jetzt eingestellten Extreme Magazin. Ausser der Arctic Cooling MX-1 hab ich aber auch keine WLP im Kopf die wirklich probleme machen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Dezember 2011)

Der letzte WLP-Test war in der 6/11.


----------



## kraehe123 (1. Januar 2012)

alles gut und schön, aber wie wäre es den mal in einen heft über ältere GK oder prozessoren zu schreiben .
ich meine nicht jeder ist mit seinem hardware system auf dem neusten stand ,


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2012)

So einen Test kann man nicht sehr oft bringen - und dann auch nur, wenn sich am Markt wirklich mal wieder etwas getan hat. Wer den Test dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mitbekommen hat, der kann die besagte Ausgabe über den Abo-Service nachordern.

https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/heftbestellung/monatsausgaben.html


----------



## DOcean (10. Januar 2012)

Klage der Bossland GmbH: Sind die WoW AGBs unwirksam? – World of WarCraft – Die WoW Fanseite

Dort wird auf http://www.honorbuddy.com/BosslandVSBlizzard.pdf verwiesen, die wiederum PCGH als Beweismaterial(Seite 6) anführen.

Vlt. interessiert das ja jmd....


----------



## kokiman (2. Februar 2012)

Die bilder sind verschwommen


----------

